# Yoshihiro stuff back in stock



## JBroida (Jan 3, 2012)

A bunch of Yoshihiro knives back in stock

Yoshihiro Knives @ JKI


----------



## JBroida (Feb 3, 2012)

Big shipment of Yoshihiro knives today (2-3-12)... pretty much everything back in stock
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/kitchen-knives/yoshihiro.html


----------

